# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Norse Nostalgia - A different kind of forum RP

## Indeed

How to play: Basically, after every bit of story I post in here, you give a command. Most of the time, the command will have to do with you, the player, but things may change. If you know how to play text adventures, this should come naturally to you.

Command examples:




> >Eat the blueberry pie







> >Contemplate your ancestry.



Good luck, and enjoy!





> The buzzing of an alarm clock jolts you awake. You smack the snooze button in an attempt to finish that last dream, but no dice. You sit up in bed and rub your eyes. It's 7:15, time for another dreadful day at work.



What do you do?

----------


## Mancon

>Call in Sick

----------


## Indeed

> >Call in Sick



You pick up the phone beside your bed and dial the office. After a heated debate with your boss, it appears that you are going to be at home today.

----------


## Mancon

> You pick up the phone beside your bed and dial the office. After a heated debate with your boss, it appears that you are going to be at home today.



>Eat Mini Wheats cereal and go on a walk in the city.

----------


## Indeed

> >Eat Mini Wheats cereal and go on a walk in the city.



You scarf down the nuggets of joy and head out to walk in th- Wait. Can't do that without your clothes!

----------


## Luna

>Get Dressed and go to theatre

----------


## Erii

> you notice another co-worker standing in line

----------


## Irken

Ask him if he would like a blowjob in the bathroom in return for his cocaine.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Go to his apartment.*

----------


## Erii

realize what you have gotten yourself into

----------


## Luna

> Realize that everything will be okay and steal his Blow and run away.

----------


## Erii

> notice street gang following you close behind

----------


## Luna

> Shoots street gang, hides evidence, and changes their identity

----------


## Wayfaerer

> moves to Mexico and works coca fields under the name "Jorge"

----------


## Luna

Woah!! O.O

----------


## Erii

> notices a lone petite woman standing in the field with bloody ax in hand

----------


## Luna

>Runs and takes bloody ax from the woman and ask her why she is using it as a tampon

----------


## Raphael

> then makes sweet love to her, leaves in the morning, and never calls her again.

----------


## Luna

>Runs away to Ireland, thinking about the girl he did in Mexico and wonders why he sexed her while she was on the rag..

----------


## Erii

> becomes depressed thinking of it and gets piss drunk alone

----------


## Luna

> Ends up committing suicide and no one comes to my funeral



~THE END~

----------


## Irken

Wakes up from a strange dream and gets dressed

----------


## Siиdяed

>go north

----------


## Indeed

> >Get Dressed and go to theatre



You put on a shirt and some shorts and head out. You walk up to an old theatre. "THE GRAND THEATRE OF SHOWS" is spelled out in giant neon letters on the crumbling building. You go inside.


*Spoiler* for _Not really a spoiler_: 



I don't know _what_ you guys are doing.

----------


## Irken

How dare you come back here after such an absence.

> Exit theatre, and go to the local convenience store to buy a couple 40's

----------


## Indeed

> > Exit theatre, and go to the local convenience store to buy a couple 40's



You walk to the nearest store and pick up vast quantities of beer.

MONEY IN WALLET: $7
BEER: More than any sane man would need





> How dare you come back here after such an absence.



Um, I was a bit busy. My mom had to have help after her surgery. Sorry about that.

----------


## Irken

I just joking dude lol.

> Proceed to get wasted and call any hot female co-workers

----------


## Indeed

> I just joking dude lol.
> 
> > Proceed to get wasted and call any hot female co-workers



You consume ALL OF THE BEER and try to call your hot female co-workers.
Sadly, your drunken mind makes you end up dialing your mother.

That was awkward.

BEER: None.
Drunkeness: ALL THE WAY ABOUT TO PASS OUT

----------


## tom32

> Begin to walk out of my house, and go to my friends.

----------


## Indeed

> > Begin to walk out of my house, and go to my friends.



You stumble to your friend's house, but before you can open the door, you pass out.

CHALLENGE: WAKE UP, DAMMIT.

----------


## tom32

After a few minutes, my friend throws me on the couch, and i wake up, and jump out the window
 ::D:

----------


## Indeed

> After a few minutes, my friend throws me on the couch, and i wake up, and jump out the window



You land on the rather thorny rosebush outside with a hangover. You can tell it's going to be a good day.

PAIN: AGH AGH MAKE IT STOP

----------


## Mancon

>I decide to go to the airport and ask for tickets on the next plane ride, wherever that might be.

----------


## Indeed

> >I decide to go to the airport and ask for tickets on the next plane ride, wherever that might be.



You reach the airport and ask the nearest official-looking person for tickets. Sadly, it looks like you'll have to find some way to pay.

CHALLENGE: BUY SOME TICKETS

MONEY: SPENT IT ALL ON BEER

----------


## dakotahnok

*I rob some lady to get the money I need for the tickets. 

(am I playing right?)*

----------


## Indeed

> I rob some lady to get the money I need for the tickets. 
> 
> (am I playing right?)



You walk up to a woman and attempt to steal her purse. VICTORY! You know have enough money to buy a one way ticket.

But what plane do you get on?

----------


## tom32

The plane going to New york (if that is not where i already am)

----------


## Indeed

> The plane going to New york (if that is not where i already am)



You settle into your seat. Ah, these seats have gotten a lot better over the years. You consider how a plane can be anything but 'non-stop'. You fall asleep on the plane.

----------


## Irken

When I wake up, I storm the cockpit and attempt to hi-jack plane./

----------


## Indeed

Sorry guys, might not be updating for about a week, life stuff happening.

----------


## Indeed

*Norse Nostalgia*
*Act II: The Part Where I Try to Update More Often*
  You alarm clock buzzes to life. You drag your head off of the pillow and stare at the glowing red numbers. After a few moments, you hand falls on top of the clock, activating the snooze button.
Lately, you've been having the strangest dreams. Your latest one had something to do with hijacking an airplane while consuming vast quantities of beer. Strange or not, they've really affected your sleeping habits. And by 'sleeping habits', I mean not letting you get any rest.
  Your mind slowly wakes up and you realize it's the weekend. Why you would set your alarm on during the weekend was anyone's guess. Looks like it's time to get up.
*ENTER A COMMAND OR TYPE 'HELP' FOR HELP*

----------


## Siиdяed

>Take pillow.

----------


## Indeed

> >Take pillow.



You pick up the lumpy pillow. You've had this thing for so long mildew has started taking up residence. Maybe it's about time for a new one.

[ADDED TO INVENTORY: Old Pillow]

----------


## thao11

Go south

----------


## spellbee2

This thread has been inactive for over 5 years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't resurrect old threads - that's called necroposting, and it's against forum rules. Check the dates of the last post before replying.

 :lock:

----------

